# Toilet Change outs



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

_Awesome, a real testimonial! I will need to get some.
I use a 2 gallon shop vac to get the water out of the stools. I love it.

In Christ,

Song Dog_

I saw this in another thread and didn't want to hijack the thread.

Song Dog...Although the idea of vacuuming out the water probably works well, I use a manual draw suction extractor I found at an irrigation supply house. It resembles those water toys you get for sucking up water and blasting your buddies out on the river. Anyway, I use this to suck up the water, then blast it back through the trap after emptying all the water from the tank.

I then open a large plastic trash bag and place it on the floor next to the toilet I'm removing. I place the toilet in the bag, pull it up around the toilet and haul it out to the truck. No mess, any residual water or wax is contained in the trash bag. 

The idea of having piss water in my vacuum, sucks. I need the vacuum for cleaning up.

Any one else do it this way? 

.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

If I can I will take the tank off the bowl for a lighter haul out the door, I will use those 4 x 8 painter drop cloths for floor protection.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Grout sponge and nitrile gloves.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

i get all the water out of the tank with a sponge, then i use the plunger on the bowl to push out as much water possible. Then, i remove the tank from the bowl and take out. Then i pull toilet and set on piece of showerpan, even though there is still a little bit of water left in bowl, i carry outside keeping the nose of the bowl slightly tilted so that the water does not exit the trap. After unboxing new toilet, i stick old tank and bowl in the new tank and bowl boxes and set by road. Many customers say that they like that, that it looks better than having an old crapper out front by the driveway. Keeps kids from being themselves and destroying them. alot of HOAs have rules too agianst that type of debirs being left by the road fo rpickup. Plus if i have to dispose of, its just easer that way vs putting on another set of latex gloves.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

A Good Plumber said:


> _Awesome, a real testimonial! I will need to get some._
> _I use a 2 gallon shop vac to get the water out of the stools. I love it._
> 
> _In Christ,_
> ...


Actually the water I get out isn't nasty at all. If it is a tad dirty, I will flush it or plunge it, add water and plunge it again. Then shop vac it out. I keep the canister in the cab so it will stay thawed out. It doesn't stink at all. I do use a trash bag to set the stool on.
I take the tank off to, to make it lighter getting out. I haven't figured out in the world to get the tank off a one piece yet:laughing:

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## TDB (Jun 25, 2008)

If the water in the bowl is not clean, I sell the customer a shop vac and toss it in their garbage can. 

I always use a shop vac. I also use a garbage bag to wrap the toilet in. Sometimes I take the tank off to make it lighter if I have to cary it a long ways or traverse stairs.

I would much rather use a shop vac than a sponge...


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

You " Sell the customer a shop vac " ???? What ??

Cal


----------



## gplumb (Nov 21, 2008)

i use a suction tool i bought @ TOOLS4FLOORING.COM its call TO THE LAST DROP SUCTION GUN. its specifically for toilets but ofcourse it can be used for other things. this is a great tool that i would recommend you add to your tools, check it out.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Thats cool but it is kinda spendy.


----------



## super plumber (Oct 19, 2008)

gplumb said:


> i use a suction tool i bought @ TOOLS4FLOORING.COM its call TO THE LAST DROP SUCTION GUN. its specifically for toilets but ofcourse it can be used for other things. this is a great tool that i would recommend you add to your tools, check it out.


i have that tool as well. got mine from wolverine brass


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

$21 shop vac,


I don't care what goes through it, it makes my job easier.


----------



## TDB (Jun 25, 2008)

Cal said:


> You " Sell the customer a shop vac " ???? What ??
> 
> Cal


yup. If I am sucking up ***** piss, puke, and tampons; they just bought a shop vac. No way I am putting it back in my van. I tell them upfront, of course. I have never had a customer say "no, I'm not paying for the shop vac". They are too embarassed to discuss it so they say fine and they are usually at the point where they just want it fixed. Whatever I say goes as far as they are concerned. They are just happy to get it fixed.

I do love smelling up the house  I always point the shop vac exhaust towards the door and the entire house will smell like a sewer  Thats what they get for calling me in to retrieve a cell phone out the stoll. Who talks on the phone while dropping a load anyways?

I also charge them for shoes if I am walking around in cat piss or something...


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

TDB said:


> yup. If I am sucking up ***** piss, puke, and tampons; they just bought a shop vac. No way I am putting it back in my van. I tell them upfront, of course. I have never had a customer say "no, I'm not paying for the shop vac". They are too embarassed to discuss it so they say fine and they are usually at the point where they just want it fixed. Whatever I say goes as far as they are concerned. They are just happy to get it fixed.
> 
> I do love smelling up the house  I always point the shop vac exhaust towards the door and the entire house will smell like a sewer  Thats what they get for calling me in to retrieve a cell phone out the stoll. Who talks on the phone while dropping a load anyways?
> 
> I also charge them for shoes if I am walking around in cat piss or something...


Seems to me , as a plumbing professional that means we have the tools to do the job. Not, "you're gonna have to buy a shop vac or some shoes".


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

ILPlumber...I'm pretty sure we all agree with that...Who buy's ya shoes?


----------



## TDB (Jun 25, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> Seems to me , as a plumbing professional that means we have the tools to do the job. Not, "you're gonna have to buy a shop vac or some shoes".


As a professional, I do carry the tool to do the job. It just happens to be a one time use tool  If you want to clean out a shop vac full of sewage I guess you are a better plumber than me... I can live with that I suppose 

They don't have to buy it. But if they want me to fix their problem its on my terms. I am more than happy to refer out a clogged toilet. I'll be out that door so fast...


What do you do with a toilet full of sh.it? I can only think of one realistic way to clear it and thats a shop vac...

I think its entirely reasonable to make them buy the shop vac used to suck out their mess. Afterall, its their problem not mine and they called me. I have never had a customer complain about it. They understand 100% and all say they would do exactly the same. Its never even an issue. I charge them an extra $50 and they are EXTREMELY happy I fixed their toilet.


----------



## TDB (Jun 25, 2008)

A Good Plumber said:


> ILPlumber...I'm pretty sure we all agree with that...Who buy's ya shoes?


 
I'd just add the price to the bill and the accounting department would cut me a check. I was told by the boss thats what we do in nasty situations if we elect to. I think he would rather us find a way to get the job done than refer it out. If that means getting the customer to buy shoes, so be it... The boss is not going make me stand in sewage at my expense. All problems belong to the customer. Think about it...


----------



## TradeQualified (Aug 28, 2008)

I liked the technique I'll be trying that out next time I do that kind of job.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

TDB said:


> I'd just add the price to the bill and the accounting department would cut me a check. I was told by the boss thats what we do in nasty situations if we elect to. I think he would rather us find a way to get the job done than refer it out. If that means getting the customer to buy shoes, so be it... The boss is not going make me stand in sewage at my expense. All problems belong to the customer. Think about it...


Hmm
If I was your boss I'd tell you to get the tools you need to do your job!


----------



## TDB (Jun 25, 2008)

I carry boots... I assume every plumber does... I only wear them on flooded crawl spaces and such.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

TDB said:


> I carry boots... I assume every plumber does... I only wear them on flooded crawl spaces and such.


Well then why are you charging a customer for a pair of shoes?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Where in the F88K is this thread going? 


If I don't have tools that aren't covered in piss or poo, sewage or stool, 

I'm doing something wrong. 


Bad! Bad drain cleaning machine! How dare you carry poo beans around! DAMN YOU!!!!


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Roast Duck said:


> Where in the F88K is this thread going?


Ludacris discussions on the internet never cease to amaze me.

S'cuse me mam. I wear a size 12. How bout runnin to the shoe store.

Also, I need you to run by Lowe's and pick up a shop vac.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I think you guys are being obtuse. If you ruin a pair of shoes, the customer should replace them. Maybe not by charging for footwear, but adding in a consumable cost, same with a shopvac,you bring it with you, if it gets nasty, it goes in the customer's trash and a replacement cost is added to the bill.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

jjbex said:


> I think you guys are being obtuse. If you ruin a pair of shoes, the customer should replace them. Maybe not by charging for footwear, but adding in a consumable cost, same with a shopvac,you bring it with you, if it gets nasty, it goes in the customer's trash and a replacement cost is added to the bill.


Not directly to that customer though. They are consumables figured in to your general operating costs just like tools that wear out or fuel, insurance, blah blah blah. You get my point.

If ya break your channel locks. Do you add a pair on that customers bill?

Of course not. You buy a new pair and figure it in to your overhead costs for the year.


----------



## TDB (Jun 25, 2008)

No, I don't charge for channel locks but I am going to charge for a shop vac full of your sh.it  Its kind of surprising you can't get on board with it. I would think you, being a plumber, would understand. I feel it is completely reasonable. 

What is wrong with a disposal fee? The disposal container just happens to be a shop vac in this case. Do you think a toxic spill clean up crew gives away 55 gallon drums?

Its a good idea and I'm sure alot more plumbers would do it once it crosses their mind.


BTW, how do you clear a clogged toilet when something is blocking it up like a cell phone? You know, the ones where the customer keeps using the toilet even though it will not flush 

And if you use a shop vac, you actually get in there and clean it???? I'm not a sewer/drain guy so to me, its pretty disgusting work I don't think I'll ever get used to and I will take every step to make the job easier on me. To me, selling a shop vac is a no brainer and there is no arguement against it other than trying to be right.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I give up. You're right. :surrender:

:no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no:


:laughing:


----------



## TDB (Jun 25, 2008)

seriously, how do you do it? I really want to know. I have only been is service for 2 years. I have a lot to learn still. I really am interested in how you deal with this situation.


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

TDB said:


> No, I don't charge for channel locks but I am going to charge for a shop vac full of your sh.it  Its kind of surprising you can't get on board with it. I would think you, being a plumber, would understand. I feel it is completely reasonable.
> 
> What is wrong with a disposal fee? The disposal container just happens to be a shop vac in this case. Do you think a toxic spill clean up crew gives away 55 gallon drums?
> 
> ...


You made my night! I am laughing so hard tears are running down my face.

At first I thought you were just kidding, then I thought you were crazy, now I am starting to think you make sense.

Guys, he does have a good point. If the HO buys the shop vac, they will own a nice shop vac for future use. If the HO is disgusted and doesn't want to reuse it, why should they expect you to use yours?


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I wash my sh!t-filled shopvac out...
....and then of course I lick it clean afterward.:drink:

Just kidding, this thread is hilarious.:laughing:


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

gplumb said:


> i use a suction tool i bought @ TOOLS4FLOORING.COM its call TO *THE LAST DROP SUCTION GUN.* its specifically for toilets but ofcourse it can be used for other things. this is a great tool that i would recommend you add to your tools, check it out.


That is what I use also. Great tool.


----------



## cougfan (Jan 2, 2009)

Shop vac's and suction guns i got,I also have a closet auger I try first on a clogged toilet and I've gotten cell phones and calculators an GI Joe's and lincoln logs and even a credit card out at a bar


----------



## Plumboob (Dec 7, 2008)

I pull allot of WC's, and i always keep my small shop vac, one i bought from home depot, for 2 reasons, 1, for this exact reason, no sponge or plastic bag required...it sucks out all the water from the trap. 2, it is also works great with sink traps because the one i have is very low to the ground and elongated. 3, their dirt cheap, chunk the filter and go to town, break it...no problem buy another...their dirt cheap.

On a side note, when i was starting out, i spent 1/2 a day trying to figure out why the Closet in a daycare was not working "right", after pulling it and doing bucket tests on the line seemed like it was something wrong with the closet itself, only when i was carying it out to replace it did i realize there was a block stuck inside, i will never forget that sound..."clink"... letter P, LOL! Darn kids <3


----------



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

What cheap shop vacs are you guys using?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I line the inside of my wet vac with a garbage bag. Works great on the clean up part. Other than that do you one time use your sewer cables? I mean they are brand new till you stick them in a line full of crap. 

I do charge my custmers for broken cable or cutters, if there is a defect in their drain pipes that casued my cable or cutter to break. Also charge for each sawzall blade I use on a job.


----------



## dapperdan (Dec 25, 2008)

Shop Vac and plastic bags to gt out works every time and is the fastest way to get to the next call.:thumbup:


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

A Good Plumber said:


> I use a manual draw suction extractor I found at an irrigation supply house. It resembles those water toys you get for sucking up water and blasting your buddies out on the river. Anyway, I use this to suck up the water, then blast it back through the trap after emptying all the water from the tank.


I use one of those too. Bear Irrigation makes the one I use. It looks like a giant syringe.

I don't usually force flush like you do, tho that works pretty well. I just suck out the water and shoot it down the tub or sink, or in a bucket. I can get tanks almost dry so just a quick soak with a rag gets the last of it, and toilet traps empty enough to carry the toilet out without dripping at all.

It's a terrific tool. Our supplier brought a bunch in and the plumbers snapped them up instantly. I got one of the second shipment. They haven't had any since. I need a new one. Mine is starting to wear out a bit.


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

anyone try the good ole turkey baster? available at a grocery store near you.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

TheSkinnyGuy said:


> anyone try the good ole turkey baster? available at a grocery store near you.


Too small. It would take half an hour to suck a toilet out with one.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I wonder if he uses his cables once then throws them away and charges the customer so he can buy new ones. I used a wet vac once and it blew mud all over the wall. It was blowing while it was sucking. Man that was horrible. he was a korean guy and I had my helper try to talk to him to keep him from coming in so I could clean it up.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> I line the inside of my wet vac with a garbage bag. Works great on the clean up part. Other than that do you one time use your sewer cables? I mean they are brand new till you stick them in a line full of crap.
> 
> I do charge my custmers for broken cable or cutters, if there is a defect in their drain pipes that casued my cable or cutter to break. Also charge for each sawzall blade I use on a job.




Absolutely, especially at 2.00 a pop:yes:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Thats cool but it is kinda spendy.


I just bought one of the these suction guns. Great for urinals and toilets.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Besides, now futz has a turkey baster big enough to cook an emu right after a service call :laughing:



futz said:


> Too small. It would take half an hour to suck a toilet out with one.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

fhrace said:


> What cheap shop vacs are you guys using?


$20+$2.50 for the bucket
http://www.homedepot.com/Tools-Hard...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

RedRubicon2004 said:


> $20+$2.50 for the bucket
> http://www.homedepot.com/Tools-Hard...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053



I have been using one of these for about 4 monthes now. works great. I keep 6 5 gallon buckets on the truck and pick up a lot of water and poo with it. 

The good part is if the buckets get too pooped up. I can just throw them in the trash.


----------



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

that is cheap!


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

What do you guys do about the famous 2000 flushes blue disc in the tank? I usually pull the fill hose off and spray the disc with the flapper open untill the disc is gone. Usually takes 10-15 min. Its a pain in the a** but I will never try to battle blue water again! I remember my first encounter with one. I had a blue shop vac and blue hands! I got in my truck when I was all done and had a blue spot on my face! I hate those damn things with a passion!!


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I had a stopped up toilet at a power plant today. The flushometer had a lot of debris in it, so it really wasn't flushing well. Someone dropped a deuce and clogged it. Somebody else threw hand towels in the bowl, then someone else drydocked a big dookie over all this. I bought a shop-vac for 42 bucks, took it out of the box, lined the box with a garbage bag, put the vac back in the box, sucked all the goo out, nearly puking, it had been like this since Sunday, and then threw the box into the dumpster, the shop vac went on the T&M ticket. Best of all, I didn't get the poo on me.


----------

